# looking for....



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

this is sliiiiiightly unrelated to anything useful, but does anyone know where in dubai (supermarket etc) you can get lipton ice tea? preferably peach flavor

thanks


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

spinneys has the most american stuff out of all of them I think so try there. But we did get regular sweetened lipton ice tea from lu lu's yesterday.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

bigdave said:


> spinneys has the most american stuff out of all of them I think so try there. But we did get regular sweetened lipton ice tea from lu lu's yesterday.


yeah, you can get the regular ones everywhere... but i dont like it  im just lookin for the peach one  

thanks for your help, i will try the spinneys, although i was there last week and they didnt have some 

If anyone has another idea, please let me know... been here 2weeks now and suffering from withdrawals... sprite just doesnt do it folks


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

we are going to geant tonight at ibn batuta mall so I will check.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

bigdave said:


> we are going to geant tonight at ibn batuta mall so I will check.


ouu thankyou  please let me know  

xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lipton Iced Tea (both lemon & peach) is sold in just about every supermarket and corner shop. Have you tried asking the staff to show you where it is kept??


-


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Lipton Iced Tea (both lemon & peach) is sold in just about every supermarket and corner shop. Have you tried asking the staff to show you where it is kept??
> 
> 
> -


yes, i have asked in atleast 5 supermarkets and searched every aisle and they dont stock it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gracejones said:


> yes, i have asked in atleast 5 supermarkets and searched every aisle and they dont stock it


Well that is odd as my husband drinks it and has been buying it here for years....


-


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Well that is odd as my husband drinks it and has been buying it here for years....
> 
> 
> -


awesome  please ask where he gets it  

cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gracejones said:


> awesome  please ask where he gets it
> 
> cheers




Variously: Spinneys, Carrefour, Choitrams & Lals. I tend to shop all over town depending on where I have meetings. Be aware that stock control here is often a joke and different branches of a 'chain' will often have different stock. If you haven't seen it in the last week it may be that stores are awaiting a shipment and will have it in soon. Seriously, this is a common product and not difficult to find. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Well that is odd as my husband drinks it and has been buying it here for years....
> 
> 
> -


But he adds Vodka/Bacardi/Tequila and Gin to it to make a proper long Island Iced Tea...

Cos they don't sell that in Spinneys...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gracejones said:


> yes, i have asked in atleast 5 supermarkets and searched every aisle and they dont stock it


Sometimes, it's not so much that they not have it as opposed to them having no clue what you want. Last time I went to Al Maya; I asked for what I wanted, got a blank look, the dude calls over his colleague, who claims to know what it is and comes back with the manager. So, there I am, all baffled cause I didn't ask for the manager! I end up spelling the name of the thing (bearing in mind that I'd bought it before in that same supermarket but just couldn't find it on the day!) and he promises to go and check on the computer. He comes back 5 mins later with another guy, who asks me what I want (or maybe that was the computer ). At that point, I thank him for his help, pays for the rest of stuff and walk out!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought the lemon flavour at Carrefour (MofE) a couple of weeks ago but now you mention it, I can't recall seeing the peach flavour....It could be an import issue? Maybe they only shipped lemon in this month?!


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

man... this country ... whats the deal?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gracejones said:


> man... this country ... whats the deal?!


It can all be rather random, but you get used to it and learn to stock up on items that disappear from the shelves and find substitutes. It is just part of life in the UAE. 

-


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Safest Way on SZR has it. My wife bought some about 2 weeks ago. She loves that crap. Safest Way also has more "American" foods than anywhere else I have found (Karo corn syrup represent - that is the best for pancakes).


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

gracejones said:


> this is sliiiiiightly unrelated to anything useful, but does anyone know where in dubai (supermarket etc) you can get lipton ice tea? preferably peach flavor
> 
> thanks


HyperPanda in Festival City!!

Knock yourself out...........


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

geant in ibn batuta did not have it. sorry


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

bigdave said:


> geant in ibn batuta did not have it. sorry


i went there just now, they had 2 tiiiny bottles of peach ice tea... maybe you got there after me


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

md000 said:


> Safest Way on SZR has it. My wife bought some about 2 weeks ago. She loves that crap. Safest Way also has more "American" foods than anywhere else I have found (Karo corn syrup represent - that is the best for pancakes).


safest way? never heard of that place... but i will investigate  

thanksssss!!!!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

gracejones said:


> i went there just now, they had 2 tiiiny bottles of peach ice tea... maybe you got there after me


I was looking for the packages of the powder not the bottles.. hrmm i was confused.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

gracejones said:


> safest way? never heard of that place... but i will investigate
> 
> thanksssss!!!!!


pass up mall of the emirates and on the left side before you get to the car dealerships. its a two story building, believe it is white.


----------

